# Bristol Radical History Group - Down with the fences! Thursday 1st - Monday 12th May



## JTG (Apr 13, 2008)

This looks really interesting - Bristol Radical History Group are presenting a fortnight of talks and discussions on the subject of the struggle for the global commons.



> Ten days dedicated to places, spaces and environments that are owned by no one but are shared by all. As the world faces a wave of new enclosures, we examine the history of the commons, their enclosure and the resistance to private ownership, then and now.



Topics include Magna Carta, the history of May Day, the history of football as the global people's game and its' domination by the money men, the Battle for Bristol in 2008 (Castle Park, Packers Field and the gentrification of Stokes Croft and Old Market) etc etc

More info here

I'm going to try and go along to some of these things for once


----------



## big eejit (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for that link JTG. I'll have to get along to a couple of events.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 14, 2008)

More details of the BRH-related goings on in May at The Cube: 

http://microplex.cubecinema.com/cgi-bin/diary/programme.pl


----------



## Kevicious (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks rubbish.

Not really...

...see you there


----------



## JTG (Apr 28, 2008)

bumped 'cos it starts this week


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 28, 2008)

This "Bridewell" venue - is it really the cop shop ?


----------



## JTG (Apr 28, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> This "Bridewell" venue - is it really the cop shop ?



I think so. The pigsty closed and is now being put to far more worthwhile community use


----------



## Kevicious (May 5, 2008)

So where was ya?

Just got back from a tremendous talk and tour round a "free miner" coal mine in the Forest of Dean.

And looking forward to David Goldblatt talking about football as the commons tomorrow night at the Cube.

Still plenty left to see and hear!!!


----------



## JTG (May 5, 2008)

The Forest was a bit far for me, would have loved to have gone.

As for the rest, 9pm finishes at work are a bit of a pain


----------

